# Is this filter good



## vutra (Apr 5, 2006)

Air cleaner with HEPA filtration
3-speed control
200 CADR rating
True HEPA filter removes 99.97% of all airborne particles
Patented 360° air intake and discharge for effective air cleaning power
Intell-check feature monitors HEPA and pre-filter usage
16 x 19 ft. room coverage
Model No. 50200


----------

